# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hyperventilatie bij koud weer

## malevie

Ik heb jarenlang last gehad van hyperventilatie en hiervoor psycho therapie gehad. 

De laaste 3 jaar doet zich echter een voor mij onbekend verschijnsel voor. Ik ga vooral hyperventileren bij inspanning en als het koud is krijg ik last van moeilijk beheersbare aanvallen van hyperventilatie. Ik heb de Buteyko methode gevolgd maar die werkte niet meer. Ik heb nu andere ademhalingsoefeningen die wel werken maar ik blijf mij doodmoe voelen met pijn in het middenrif en de ademhalingsspieren. Ik herken ook symptomen van cvs bij mijzelf. Ik heb hier informatie gezocht over het verband tussen hyperventilatie en cvs, maar ik heb begrepen dat men hier nog helemaal niet uit is of het een het ander veroorzaakt of andersom. 
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------

